# Singer Friendly Food(s) / Harmful Food(s)



## dexter (Aug 2, 2007)

Singing is physical and whatever happens to our body affects our voice. There are a lot of preparations to do to maintain our voice healthy. You need to monitor what you put into your body especially the day before your performance. Next school year I would be preparing to continue my voice lessons and up until now, I don’t exactly know what food is best for singers like me. If anyone could give me a list of food types that can be helpful for my voice, then I would greatly appreciate it. I would also want to ask what food types are harmful to my voice.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the singer's diet??

maybe cigarettes and booze if you're a lounge singer, or pasta/wine for some neopolitan tunes  , seriously, i'm clueless!

general good health seems to be the track you are rightly seeking...all the food groups w/exercise and happy frame of mind should do it.

dj


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I would think that a singer would have to avoid phlegm producing foods as that would really make it hard to sing.

For example, some people get a phlegmy coating on the throat if they eat too much cheese.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I would think that a singer would have to avoid phlegm producing foods as that would really make it hard to sing.
> 
> For example, some people get a phlegmy coating on the throat if they eat too much cheese.


Or drinking to much milk .


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

lemon is great and other citrus fruits. Pineapple is great if you have a sore throat, it helps almost instantly. and yeah, as people have already mentioned avoid dairy products.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> lemon is great and other citrus fruits. Pineapple is great if you have a sore throat, it helps almost instantly. and yeah, as people have already mentioned avoid dairy products.


Tea with honey, my nan swears by it. 
( so do I)


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Beetroot juice is good for athletes , but not for singers



> Drinking beetroot juice can cause a feeling of tightness in the throat and can even make speaking difficult. This happens due to the overconsumption of beetroot. This problem can be avoided, if the juice is consumed with other vegetable juices.


 i've seen somewhere here on TC in a video, but don't remember which subforum, a very long list of what's harmful that got me wondering how singers dare to eat or drink anything at all, and I don't understand why , but citrus fruits were on the list too.


----------



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

I used to rely heavily on pure liquorice root. . . .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kirolak said:


> I used to rely heavily on pure liquorice root. . . .


Just by chewing on it or making tea, I am not kidding, just curious.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Tea with honey, my nan swears by it.
> ( so do I)


yeah, great but only dissolved like in tea or water, but not pure honey, otherwise an effect will be the opposite, it will produce a little bit of cough. But yeah,I do agree with Marinera that there are too many foods that produce a negative effect on voice and a throat.So that one product can be of help under some circumstances and should be avoided under another circumstances.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> yeah, great but only dissolved like in tea or water, but not pure honey, otherwise an effect will be the opposite, it will produce a little bit of cough. But yeah,I do agree with Marinera that there are too many foods that produce a negative effect on voice and a throat.So that one product can be of help under some circumstances and should be avoided under another circumstances.


That's what I mean, just a teaspoon in ones cup. 
Works for me all the time.


----------



## Marie7 (Aug 25, 2021)

If you have reflux problems (which is common between singers) it is not recommended to eat tomatoes, pepper, milk... and the list goes on


----------

